# ***Heinie Sights for HK P7 series***



## superwolf (Jul 30, 2007)

I have been communicating with Richard Heinie to add the HK P7 series to his Slant Pro Straight Eight Night Sights. A lot of us out there that have HK P7M8, K3, M10, M13 and PSP's (even though the sights are a little different) don't have a lot of choices when it comes to very high quality night sights. I own a bunch of pistols that have Heinie sights and they are in my opinion the fastest to get proper sight alignment and sight picture. Here is their website for those who not as familiar with Heinie sights. https://www.heinie.com/cart/index.php?cPath=9_15

Richard said that he would add the HK P7 series to his line up if I could show him that there is market for these sights among the HK P7 community. I will use this thread to show some interest.

If you own or plan to own any HK P7 pistol, would you consider upgrading the factory sights with Heinie Sights? If so please leave a response or feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

My P7 M8 currently has excellent sights on it. If I were to consider replacing them I would certainly consider Heinie sights first. I believe Heinie sights to be among the best. Just my $.02. :smt023


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

I have replied on another forum also. In for at least 2 sets (M8 and M13)
would prefer non-night sights.


----------

